# Monster Clutch Kit



## TEXASTORPEDO (Sep 11, 2013)

I am thinking of going with a monster clutch as a replacement. I have a 2004 GTO LS1. My question is: will a 98-02 Fbody kit fit my GTO because they are cheaper?


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

What are your supporting mods? If you want to go cheap I have a low mile used unit off an 2006 LS2 GTO I would be willing to sell for less than half of a monster.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Need more info on the 98-02 kit such as who makes it and what mods you have?


----------



## TEXASTORPEDO (Sep 11, 2013)

i would be buying a monster kit. As far as mods go is got a cam and CAI and full exhaust.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

TEXASTORPEDO said:


> i would be buying a monster kit. As far as mods go is got a cam and CAI and full exhaust.


I have a Monster Stage 2 and love it!! Stage 2 will support I believe up to 550 RWHP which is way more than I will ever put on it, this being my DD. I have simple bolt ons and a custom SNL Tune....running 390 RWHP at the moment.


----------



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

Make sure you upgrade the clutch master cylinder (Tick performance sells a nice one) when upgrading the clutch. The stock GTO CMC was terrible and doesn't push enough fluid for an upgraded clutch. I did not upgrade the clutch master cylinder after installing my Monster Stage 3 clutch. Since the stock one wasn't powerful enough, it started to wear down my synchronizers (grinding going into gears), then I was out 3 grand (might as well build up the transmission while I'm in there!).

Also, I know the GTO t-56 is VERY different (3 cone synchronizers) than older versions. I believe the technical number is the MN12?? I'm not sure if I have that completely correct but I would look that up and make sure that this clutch would fit it. IMHO I would but the clutch that is designed specifically for the GTO, this is not a part to go cheap on.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Apache443 said:


> Make sure you upgrade the clutch master cylinder (Tick performance sells a nice one) when upgrading the clutch. The stock GTO CMC was terrible and doesn't push enough fluid for an upgraded clutch. I did not upgrade the clutch master cylinder after installing my Monster Stage 3 clutch. Since the stock one wasn't powerful enough, it started to wear down my synchronizers (grinding going into gears), then I was out 3 grand (might as well build up the transmission while I'm in there!).
> 
> Also, I know the GTO t-56 is VERY different (3 cone synchronizers) than older versions. I believe the technical number is the MN12?? I'm not sure if I have that completely correct but I would look that up and make sure that this clutch would fit it. IMHO I would but the clutch that is designed specifically for the GTO, this is not a part to go cheap on.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


I have my stock Master Cylinder and it works just fine. I spoke with Steve @ SNL Performance (Makers of Monster Clutch), he was telling me the stock master cylinder is fine with these clutches. If someone is having an issue with their clutch not engaging correctly it could be a number of reasons. Like I said I have had mine for going on over 2 years now and not had one issue. I change my fluid regularly (about every 3 changes) depending on how aggressive I have been driving.


----------



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

pocketmaster said:


> I have my stock Master Cylinder and it works just fine. I spoke with Steve @ SNL Performance (Makers of Monster Clutch), he was telling me the stock master cylinder is fine with these clutches. If someone is having an issue with their clutch not engaging correctly it could be a number of reasons. Like I said I have had mine for going on over 2 years now and not had one issue. I change my fluid regularly (about every 3 changes) depending on how aggressive I have been driving.


This is what happens with a stock clutch master cylinder and after market clutch... I spoke with the owner of Tick Performance and he said that the CMC is a flaw of the modern day GTO... Cant get much better evidence than this video. 


Again, just my 2 cents and a video to support it


----------



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

One other thing to consider, the stock shaft that connects to your clutch peddle is plastic. Mine ended up cracking when I was driving the car (I was able to fix it using a machined piece of metal I had) but still annoying. THe clutch master cylinder from Tick comes with a metal one.

I ran a Monster Stage 3 clutch and when I did my Transmission build, I switched to an LS7 clutch and the car felt MUCH better! Check out the WS6store for that. I believe they are priced around $450...

Hopefully any of that information helps you with your decision. Whatever you chose to do, enjoy driving the car! I am stuck in Minnesota and mine is in storage


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Apache443 said:


> This is what happens with a stock clutch master cylinder and after market clutch... I spoke with the owner of Tick Performance and he said that the CMC is a flaw of the modern day GTO... Cant get much better evidence than this video.
> 
> 
> Again, just my 2 cents and a video to support it
> ...


The owner of Tick Performance......of course he is going to tell you that you need an aftermarket master cylinder....*he sells after market master cylinders*......and the video isn't proving much. It doesn't show the vehicle its on or the master cylinder that was being used. I only know mines holding up like a champ....and its a stock master cylinder and an after market clutch.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Apache443 said:


> One other thing to consider, the stock shaft that connects to your clutch peddle is plastic. Mine ended up cracking when I was driving the car (I was able to fix it using a machined piece of metal I had) but still annoying. THe clutch master cylinder from Tick comes with a metal one.
> 
> I ran a Monster Stage 3 clutch and when I did my Transmission build, I switched to an LS7 clutch and the car felt MUCH better! Check out the WS6store for that. I believe they are priced around $450...
> 
> Hopefully any of that information helps you with your decision. Whatever you chose to do, enjoy driving the car! I am stuck in Minnesota and mine is in storage


I'm not saying that Tick doesn't make a good Master Cylinder.....I'm sure they are great. I'm just saying from my experience with my 05 with 140k miles on it, the stock master is holding up just fine.


----------



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

pocketmaster said:


> The owner of Tick Performance......of course he is going to tell you that you need an aftermarket master cylinder....*he sells after market master cylinders*......and the video isn't proving much. It doesn't show the vehicle its on or the master cylinder that was being used. I only know mines holding up like a champ....and its a stock master cylinder and an after market clutch.


Well, that is really fortunate that you are not having any issues with yours. I am just one to err on the cautions side of decisions like this. It is a proven fact that the stock clutch master cylinder was a flaw for the modern day GTO. 

Here is a google search result about the stock Clutch Master Cylinder

https://www.google.com/#q=Pontiac+GTO+stock+clutch+master+cylinder+issues&safe=off


I would just hate to tell people incorrect information and then have them tear down their transmission when all they needed to do was spend $300 instead of $3k. Whatever his decision, at least they will know al sides of the spectrum.

Good luck!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with our master cylinder unless it is leaking and that is very rare


----------

